# Mainland



## Helleno File

The English word "mainland" is sometimes given as (η) ήπειρος in dictionaries. That leaves a lot of room for confusion with the region Ήπειρος. WR seems definite about ήπειροτική χώρα but my Greek teacher's reaction is a sort of strained acceptance. What you would you say if you were an islander but went regularly to the mainland?

From a more distant perspective I assume that ηπειροτική Ελλάδα/Ευρώπη κτλ are ok.

Tony


----------



## sotos

We say "ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα", for the mainland.


----------



## Perseas

"Η κυρίως Ελλάδα" is another term that came into my mind.



Helleno File said:


> What you would you say if you were an islander but went regularly to the mainland?


Nonetheless, I doubt that common people would often use those terms in a conversation. They seem too formal. I often happened to hear just "στεριά" as opposed to "νησί", although a "νησί" is a piece of "στεριά"!

For example: _Δεν θα μπορούσα να μείνω σε *νησί*, προτιμώ τη *στεριά*._
Or this: _Το καλοκαίρι είναι η καλύτερη εποχή για όλους τους φοιτητές -και όχι μόνο- και φυσικά συνεπάγεται διακοπές, είτε σε *νησιά* είτε σε *στεριά *...
_
Edit: 
Also, _νησιωτική vs στεριανή Ελλάδα_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

I suppose "ξηρά" can be used equally well as "στεριά" in this context, can't it?


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> I suppose "ξηρά" can be used equally well as "στεριά" in this context, can't it?


"Ξηρά" and "στεριά" are synonyms, of course, but I got the impression that "ξηρά" isn't as common.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks all for interesting and helpful comments. Στεριά was an unexpected find for me.

Tony


----------



## διαφορετικός

I was curious about the etymology of ήπειρος and now you can see the results below.

According to βικιλεξικό, it seems that the Doric word for it is ἄπειρος, and it derives from πέρας, which means "end". Τhe adjective ἄπειρος means "infinite", which seems a reasonable explanation, since a continent (ήπειρος) looks like an infinite piece of land. (The word άπειρος still exists in Modern Greek and means "infinite"; having an additional alternative etymology, it can also mean "inexperienced".) *

According to Ήπειρος (περιοχή) - Βικιπαίδεια, the name of the historic region of Epirus (Ήπειρος) was invented by the inhabitants of Corfu, i.e. of the island opposite the "mainland" / "continent" / "inifinite land". (Ήπειρος is also the name of some north-western parts of Greece, as already mentioned by @Helleno File; they are successors of the historic region.)

* P.S.: There seems to be even a pragmatic (and probably etymological) connection between the words "(in)finite" and "(in)experienced": If you reach the end (πέρας) of a way, you have gained some experience (πείρα).


----------



## ioanell

διαφορετικός said:


> There seems to be even a pragmatic (and probably etymological) connection between the words "(in)finite" and "(in)experienced"


ἤπειρος, ἡ [f.]: 'continent' as opposed to the sea and the islands, 'coast', also in opposition to the inland <IE? *Heh2per- 'shore'>

Both words πέρας and πεῖρα are cognate and derive from the I.E. root *per, a widespread I.E. root with the meaning “to move forward, to cross, to pass through, to penetrate”

The word ἄπειρος meaning “inexperienced” derives from the privative ἀ + πεῖρα [=trial, attempt>ex*per*ience] < *πέρ-jα < Ι.Ε. *per

The word ἄπειρος meaning “infinite” derives from the privative ἀ + πέρας [=end, limit, boundary] (ancient Attic form) < Epic πεῖραρ < *πέρFαρ < * I.E. per-wr


----------



## shawnee

Unfortunately, the term I would have preferred, Στερεά Ελλάδα, is already taken in the form of a region. But Στεριά is very commonly used for mainland.


----------

